# Kit saws.. farmertec? Reviews. Advice?



## Charlie1124 (Dec 22, 2018)

Thinking Bout buying a kit saw as a learning experience.. want to put it all together like a model car kit. Seeking advise on hutzel/farmertec. Or any other kitsaws. Any other brand kits?


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 22, 2018)

Here is a lengthy thread that you may find interesting. I find that mixing OEM parts has better results. I would buy anything made of rubber OEM and toss what comes with it. Also upgrade the rings to Caber. A lot of people on here find the clones are junk but I don't have a problem as long as you're not trying to sell them as oem. I've been thinking about the MS380 kit.

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...-ms660-updated-build-kit-build-thread.313223/


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 22, 2018)

The only kits I've seen are farmertec, whether sold by huztl, eBay or somewhere else. There is a ton of info about them on here. I think they are better now than they used to be. Some folks have gotten pretty good kits. I have the 660 kit and it is a total piece of crap. I have the 365/372 kit and it's decent.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## fulladirt (Dec 22, 2018)

I got a 660 built a year ago that runs pretty good. 
Only part I replaced with oem is the wrist pin bearing. Worst thing was the chincy oiler but replaced that with a HO from ebay.
This was the first time I put a chainsaw together it was fun and good learning experience. 
What kit are you looking at?


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Dec 22, 2018)

I have two now. Yes there are some issues with them. I have not had any trouble with the rings or anything else. Oem saws have issues. The Stihls I have seen lately are are pure junk so what is the difference. That means that not all Stihl products are worthless just some of the saws do not fit my needs. I will not say that I know every thing, but putting the kits together is not hard or new. I often will get ahead of myself and pick up screws that belong on the intake manifold when they are supposed to be for the crankcase. Then I am hunting around for the right screws from my own supply. Thanks


----------



## Ronie (Dec 22, 2018)

I've done four of the 372 kits. out of the four kits two of the carbs where just to hard to tune so I replaced them. None of the oil pumps put out like OEM. Two of the cylinder intakes where machined wrong and I asked them to replace one of them. The oil slot for the bar is a little off but it's an easy fix. Once you get the bugs worked out they run pretty good. I got all four of mine off ebay for $159 each including shipping so It's was worth the money and I enjoyed putting them together.


----------



## WolfMann (Dec 23, 2018)

If you take your time with the build and swap out a few parts as mentioned you should wind up with a pretty good saw. It's a fun time too.


----------



## gary courtney (Dec 23, 2018)

Go on and buy the blue holzforma.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 23, 2018)

While I have not bought a full kit, I have purchased a few components from FT/Huztl. I've found the quality to be ok on the "good" parts to downright awful.

My advice: visit some local shops and ask for a "project saw", "parts unit", or "abandoned saw". Tell them you're looking for something to tinker with over the winter. Then, tear it all down and you'll have the same thing as a huztl kit, only all of the parts are OEM quality. Replace what needs replacement, and build yourself a nice saw. You'll come out better or even money wise, and have something of value that you can be proud of. Plus you'll keep a saw from heading to the landfill. There are plenty of members here who would help you along the way. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## AgTech4020 (Dec 23, 2018)

I have built a few Kit saws and mostly with good results. I use all OEM gaskets and seals but I do use the supplied rubber parts and have yet to have a failure (although I expect much shorter life). I don’t see a point of using a lot of OEM parts as it defeats the low cost point of the kit saws. 

I should note that the 660 kit saws have far exceeded my expectations. The 361 has been a disappointment as the manufacturing quality of the case is awful making every step of the build a challenge. The 440 kits have so far been good. 

My personal 660 kit saw has the big bore and is only used for big dead ash and I love the saw. It is a beast and simply a blast to run. It gets at least a tank or two every weekend during the winter months. 

I don’t build and sell kit saws however. I build them for friends and personal use only. They are no replacement for OEM but great in applications where the help is abusive. They are a lot of fun. There are countless tips and tricks listed on this site and lots of outstanding YouTube videos. 

Best of luck and have fun!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## weimedog (Dec 23, 2018)

I think if I were to start from scratch on this I would either get the big Blue g660 power head Or the orange 65cc g372 power head and build from there. The 365/372 kit actually wasn't bad either and my 372 kit saw is a good running saw. BUT I decked the cylinder. You might consider putting a better top end on that kit and end up with something useful. I can say that the 360 & 361 were both a carburetor challenged kit form, and I would stay away from the new power head labeled g372xp with the high top as well. The low top version is way better stuff, actually a descent saw as it was delivered. The three kits that I've had good results from are the 038, 066, and the 365/372. Was able to mix in better AM and OEM on the 660's and end up with decent saws. Of course this all assumes the parts now in the kits are the same as the ones I had in mine.

I just posted in another thread some of the 066 kits saws I developed at work. Certainly not junk saws, but I did swap things out to come up with those three builds. And I have three more in more aggressive states of tune for myself. Took a lot of research and trial and error, but I had a lot of fun doing those projects over the past 4 years.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 23, 2018)

weimedog said:


> I think if I were to start from scratch on this I would either get the big Blue g660 power head Or the orange 65cc g372 power head and build from there. The 365/372 kit actually wasn't bad either and my 372 kit saw is a good running saw. BUT I decked the cylinder. You might consider putting a better top end on that kit and end up with something useful. I can say that the 360 & 361 were both a pig in kit form, and I would stay away from the new power head labeled g372xp with the high top as well. The low top version is way better stuff, actually a descent saw as it was delivered. The three kits that I've had good results from are the 038, 066, and the 365/372. Was able to mix in better AM and OEM on the 660's and end up with decent saws. Of course this all assumes the parts now in the kits are the same as the ones I had in mine.
> 
> I just posted in another thread some of the 066 kits saws I developed at work. Certainly not junk saws, but I did swap things out to come up with those three builds. And I have three more in more aggressive states of tune.


Do you have one of the g372xp saws? I was just wondering what is wrong with them.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## weimedog (Dec 23, 2018)

ammoaddict said:


> Do you have one of the g372xp saws? I was just wondering what is wrong with them.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Parts in the 365/372 kit and the g372 are better. Not the same stuff as those two, big blocky handle, plastic carb support Actually doesn't vibrate much at all, same power as the g372 though. Finicky carb & those goofy parts is all.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 23, 2018)

I'm looking at the ms200t complete repair kit. From farmertec. Also looking at the 044 complete repair kit . Would that be the build kit? Wat else could be done to make it as reliable as possible? Besides what has been mentioned.


----------



## ammoaddict (Dec 23, 2018)

Yes, complete repair kit you can build a saw from. There are YouTube videos and threads on here that cover most if not all of the kits.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 23, 2018)

C R A P
Clones. Really. Arent. Preferred.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 23, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> C R A P
> Clones. Really. Arent. Preferred.


I can agree to a point. But when one is looking at it as a cheaper alternative to put together a saw from nothing. And have something that runs and usable in the end,300-600$ vs 150-250$ quite a big difference.. it's about learning the inner workings of a saw. Not rebuilding a exact OEM replica. Must be well off on Money and be able to buy 400$ fixer uppers.your input has been recorded n thank you. Duly forgotten as well.. as water on a duck back. 

Now back to topic. I'm not a big husky fan. Ran quite a few. And not to impressed. I love me sum Stihl tho. Grew up with em. Use em daily.. (plus kinda don't want to dilute my Stihl garage with other colors). Biased I know. Very well interested in the H ms660 tho.. good power for abusive work.. good learning experience. Still looking to tinker with a Hms200t.. just to learn n see what it's capable of. Any of y'all. Have experience with the Hms200t? 

Or.. of wrong area I'm sorry.. scalding will be accepted then. But if any of y'all have a cheaper top handle saw youd be interested in selling to someone to rebuild and learn. Let me know.. sorry. Stihl only.. 
I did own a echo cs330t and was impressed tho.....


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 23, 2018)

@Charlie1124 

It was humor man. I help promote and sell Hyway parts.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 23, 2018)

Some would believe if your not able to spend $600-$1200 on a chainsaw your not deserving of one. I think everyone would prefer OEM but we live within our means. I don't owe money to anyone and plan to keep it that way. If I paid the bills with the saw I could justify the expense of OEM but I don't thats why all my saws where fixer uppers.

I say buy one if you want. There fun to build and the experience is invaluable. Just my 2cents.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 23, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> @Charlie1124
> 
> It was humor man. I help promote and sell Hyway parts.


Gotcha man. No hard feelins then. Lol. Just defense before required I guess. 



Jasonrkba said:


> Some would believe if your not able to spend $600-$1200 on a chainsaw your not deserving of one. I think everyone would prefer OEM but we live within our means. I don't owe money to anyone and plan to keep it that way. If I paid the bills with the saw I could justify the expense of OEM but I don't thats why all my saws where fixer uppers.
> 
> I say buy one if you want. There fun to build and the experience is invaluable. Just my 2cents.



I got Stihl 024 av super,ms211,028 WB super.. just looking for a inexpensive learning tool. That when done happen to be usable. Hints why im looking into something I don't have. But in a nutshell. You are exactly right. Living within my means. I have no debit. And plan to stay that way. So yes. You'd be right. The saws iv had I've saved up for. Some times cpl months before I could afford them.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 23, 2018)

$162

$154

$150

$83


Labor not included. Amounts are total out of pocket to rebuild the powerhead including initial purchase price. There may be a quality aftermarket(not FT/Huztl) part here or there, but pretty much all OEM. No excuse for padding the Chinese's pockets for their junk.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 23, 2018)

I can be a bit blunt sometimes. No offense intended in my last post. I don't see to many deals like the above in my area. Most people want $140 for there broken saws. I do see some good deals in the Charlotte and Raleigh area but that's a few hour drive.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 23, 2018)

No offense taken. If anyone can help locate a deal on broken saw in need of repair. And connect me with seller. I'd be happier than fly's on cow $#@&.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 23, 2018)

Pound the pavement gents!


----------



## ckelp (Dec 23, 2018)

I bought a 660 kit just to piss off people.
The two issues is it leaks oil and gas and the Texas sissy button fell apart.

During the assembly I had to file a casting seam on the crank.
Used all the parts in the kit.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 23, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> $162
> View attachment 692218
> $154
> View attachment 692219
> ...



I'd be in


cuinrearview said:


> Pound the pavement gents!



Would be interested in the 034 super you were talking about. Contact me with details?



ckelp said:


> I bought a 660 kit just to piss off people.
> The two issues is it leaks oil and gas and the Texas sissy button fell apart.
> 
> During the assembly I had to file a casting seam on the crank.
> Used all the parts in the kit.



How's it run/cut? Hard to tune?


----------



## ckelp (Dec 23, 2018)

Charlie1124 said:


> How's it run/cut? Hard to tune?


Its ported, base cut .020" squish.
Last time I checked compression it was in the neighborhood of 225psi
It pulls a 34" with authority
My advice, take your time and look over every part.
During the break in period I was constantly adjusting it, it has settled out and runs good.


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 23, 2018)

@Charlie1124 

I'm probably selling my 460 project.


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 23, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> Pound the pavement gents!



Ooo I wanna play good deal rebuild.

MS261C... $80 initial purchase, badly abused and run with a loose muffler. $143 in Stihl oem parts. Runs like new and very stout.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 24, 2018)

Y'all make it hard to decide between kit or OEM. Lots of good stuff to think about.

And I'll play along to my 024 Avs with heated grips I got for free on a trade for a ms170c


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 24, 2018)

The bigger saws don't come around quite as often. Last summer I bought a box of ex tree service 372s. I sold some parts units and built a saw with the leftovers and proceeds for a net price of zero.

Picked up the cherry 2171 in my avatar this summer for a NIB Jonsered 2250 that a homeowner wanted because it fit his use more.


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 24, 2018)

@Charlie1124 

I gave $75 for this 360 out of a junk pile, and brought it back from the dead.


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 24, 2018)

Charlie here is a 360 for $175 if it's legit. The recoil is aftermarket. 

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/301989903770753/


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 24, 2018)

Thank you. I have been looking on FB. CL. eBay. Here. Got few possible leads. Thanks


----------



## Overkill338 (Dec 24, 2018)

Here is a 034 for $100 it's just a cylinder swap away from being a 036.

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/913215348880624/


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 24, 2018)

Overkill338 said:


> Here is a 034 for $100 it's just a cylinder swap away from being a 036.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/913215348880624/


Or keep it 56cc. I have a good cylinder.


----------



## Rick Stephens (Dec 24, 2018)

I wouldn't trade the enjoyment I had building a 361 kit saw. However, now that it is afterwards, I probably would trade the saw for a 'needs work' 361 OEM saw. They are different enough in solidness to be noticeable. From a usability standpoint, the kit 361 I have, all ported up and modded to my hearts content, is very good. It hammers out plenty of wood. Lots of folks in my neck of the woods who can't afford an OEM 361 or 660. I am getting plenty of interest in a significantly lower price hand built clone that I may end up trading them off and getting whatever as my next adventure. Bought my last couple saws already modded from old timers in the local saw shop. They are retired and gone now. The kids doing the modding there haven't a clue what longevity means as it applies to modding a work saw. Hence my jump into kits saws to teach myself some of the art. 

Kit saws are fine for that task and make a seriously useful item if done carefully and with a brutally honest eye to swapping out any sub par part with a higher quality one. I would not trade the experience I got, and my built up saws are very usable.


----------



## Ketchup (Dec 24, 2018)

Charlie1124 said:


> I'm looking at the ms200t complete repair kit. From farmertec. Also looking at the 044 complete repair kit . Would that be the build kit? Wat else could be done to make it as reliable as possible? Besides what has been mentioned.



The 044 kit is unknown to me, but the 200t kits have a lot of issues. The rubber is trash, the carb doesn't work, the handle doesn't fit, carb studs too short, throttle and choke linkages aren't right, oiler line kinks, fuel line kinks, piston is sloppy, rings are brittle, LOTS of missing bolts, probably more stuff.

I'm not saying don't buy one. But don't buy one as a stand alone saw. You will want a lot of OEM parts. It's a better kit to learn all the quirks of the model than to build a saw and go to work. It's a kit for somebody that works on 200t and needs parts or wants to build a hybrid that's basically brand new.

A used non-Mtronic 201t can often be found for sub $300. They get a bad rap but with proper mods are torquey tanks that get the job done every day. Many 200ts are out there rebuilt in the $450 range. 

I think the 365/372 or 660 kits have the most popularity. They have been around the longest and have more quirks worked out.


----------



## Remle (Dec 24, 2018)

Jasonrkba said:


> I can be a bit blunt sometimes. No offense intended in my last post. I don't see to many deals like the above in my area. Most people want $140 for there broken saws. I do see some good deals in the Charlotte and Raleigh area but that's a few hour drive.



One of the best saws I’ve purchased has been my Homelite SXL925. If I remember right I paid $60 for it. Later I bought a non running XL901 parts saw and an NOS bar for it. By the time all was said and done I was in it a bit over $200. It’s a fantastic saw however. Lots of power and it has been super reliable. For a big displacement saw, (82cc), it’s also somewhat compact and the fact that it has an old, beat up appearance to it makes it a great truck saw. I’m not half as worried leaving it in my vehicle as I would be with my MS460. 

I bring this up, because I see a fair number of these big 70s and 80s era Homelites pop up on Craigslist at reasonable prices. Stihls and Huskies fetch premium prices and I just don’t see the big McCullochs for sale that often, but Homelites seem pretty common.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Dec 25, 2018)

I have an I 70 in a million pieces on the basement floor right now. I've painted it and purchased the crank bearings. All the parts are available but not cheap. The piston and cylinder look good but the rings look like there different thickness, not sure whats going on there but ill replace them. I will be a couple hundred in before im done but it should be neat. I also have grandpa's 10-10 and poulan 25DA to do. I've been keeping my eye out for a 029 super. The one saw I regret selling was a Homelite Big Red. Very rare and mine was mint.


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 25, 2018)

Thanks for everyones replies. I have found a couple OEM options. Debating between a 034 super and a 440 both sane price might pick em both up.. I did pick up a 038 super today. In need of a good going threw. Price was right.


----------



## ckelp (Dec 26, 2018)

Speaking of part kits, did anyone pick up one of the 660/ 361/034
Kits that where super cheap on walmart.com Christmas morning?
I got a 361 shipped for $60
I think they sold like 50 saws in a couple hours


----------



## ckelp (Dec 26, 2018)

Proof
www.walmart.com/ip/Complete-Repair-Parts-for-Stihl-MS361-MS341/893480726


----------



## Remle (Dec 26, 2018)

I ordered one. Hopefully I’ll get it come February.


----------



## Ronie (Dec 26, 2018)

I ordered one of the Ms360 kits. Should be delivered by Dec 28th. I won't be surprised if I get an email saying that it was a mistake.


----------



## Ronie (Dec 26, 2018)

They just canceled my m360 order.


----------



## ckelp (Dec 26, 2018)

Mine too, boo


----------



## Ronie (Dec 26, 2018)

I thought it was to good to be true.


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 26, 2018)

They did you a favor.


----------



## Bartle777 (Dec 26, 2018)

Charlie1124 said:


> Thinking Bout buying a kit saw as a learning experience.. want to put it all together like a model car kit. Seeking advise on hutzel/farmertec. Or any other kitsaws. Any other brand kits?


I have built a 025, MS361, 038, 044, 066, and Husqvarna 372XP from these kits. On the 025, the handle screw holes on the bottom didn't line up so I had to drill them out and put helicoils in to attach the handle. Also the clutch springs were too stiff and wouldn't engage the drum so the clutch was replaced and now everything works fine. The MS361 had the fuel hose kink and made the saw run too lean. Replaced with OEM line and works great. The 038 has a crappy air filter and the flap won't close. Ordered replacement. Not here yet. The 066 needed a better chain tightener. Replaced with OEM. The 044 is my favorite. Everything went together well and it runs fine. Only thing I did to modify it was put on a full wrap handlebar. On all these saws, you just have to put them together and see what needs to be replaced. Sometimes the clutch, sometimes the chains tightener, air filter, etc. The worst was the Husqvarna because I couldn't find any information on which bolts went where. Just had to figure it out. That took quite a bit of time.


----------



## ckelp (Dec 26, 2018)

cuinrearview said:


> They did you a favor.



Still better then buying a J-RED
I'm just going to go make more beer with that moneys


----------



## cuinrearview (Dec 26, 2018)

ckelp said:


> Still better then buying a J-RED
> I'm just going to go make more beer with that moneys


I liked the beer not the J-reds

What are you brewing? Extract or AG? Batch size?


----------



## ckelp (Dec 26, 2018)

I like to try everything, my next batch will be an old ale/ English ale, all grain and around 5% ABV. 
Will be doin a 5 gal batch


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 26, 2018)

Dang you guys making me want some now. Darn work stuck here for few more hours. Lol. Any of y'all got 038 brake handle


----------



## ckelp (Dec 26, 2018)

I leave for work at 4 every morning,if I'm lucky I'm off by 2


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 26, 2018)

I wake up at 4 Leave by 430 clocked in by 5:15. Stuck till 5. I wished I had never stepped out of my full-time tree/logging business. This ful time job crap sucks. Rather tun my own company again. Was just getting to hard to compete with bucket trucks n chippers.. had to turn down trim jobs bc I gaff everything.. hauling loads cost me.. dump fees cost. . The under dog never got his belly rubbed.. although I did manage to make a profit without raping customer.. how I don't know.. good ground crew?


----------



## Rick Stephens (Dec 26, 2018)

Charlie1124 said:


> I wake up at 4 Leave by 430 clocked in by 5:15. Stuck till 5. I wished I had never stepped out of my full-time tree/logging business. This ful time job crap sucks. Rather tun my own company again. Was just getting to hard to compete with bucket trucks n chippers.. had to turn down trim jobs bc I gaff everything.. hauling loads cost me.. dump fees cost. . The under dog never got his belly rubbed.. although I did manage to make a profit without raping customer.. how I don't know.. good ground crew?



Have to agree with that. Been working for myself since late '80's. I pretty certain I'm too big an a hole any more to work more than a few weeks for anyone. Someone tell me to do something dumb, I'd just have to state how dumb it really is. Bosses don't appreciate that. No one to do that to working for myself.


----------



## NeSurfcaster (Dec 26, 2018)

Charlie1124 said:


> I wake up at 4 Leave by 430 clocked in by 5:15. Stuck till 5. I wished I had never stepped out of my full-time tree/logging business. This ful time job crap sucks. Rather tun my own company again. Was just getting to hard to compete with bucket trucks n chippers.. had to turn down trim jobs bc I gaff everything.. hauling loads cost me.. dump fees cost. . The under dog never got his belly rubbed.. although I did manage to make a profit without raping customer.. how I don't know.. good ground crew?[/QUOTE
> 
> My boss always says it's the ground guys that decide how much you get done. The boss can only cut as fast as we can get the rope back up and or limbs/logs out of the way/chips dumped. A good ground crew is crucial to being successful/happy/home at a decent time. A good boss helps us groundies work hard/efficiently/safe. Back at it in the A.M
> Good luck w/ your new saw OP, if I had some more space I'd try a 365/372 kit


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 26, 2018)

Forget space! Hide a few away n play it off as your repairing one! Just be sure to get rid of the box it came in if u buy a saw from here lol


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 26, 2018)

Rick Stephens said:


> Have to agree with that. Been working for myself since late '80's. I pretty certain I'm too big an a hole any more to work more than a few weeks for anyone. Someone tell me to do something dumb, I'd just have to state how dumb it really is. Bosses don't appreciate that. No one to do that to working for myself.



That I will agree with.. I express me opinion daily. Thankfully everyone knows I was my own boss. So they just overlook it n say I don't care how you do it. Just do it. And get it done


----------



## Charlie1124 (Dec 26, 2018)

038 super on its way. 034 and 460 be on way sat.. just got a lead on a 051 with parts. Will be picking that up next week.. thinking CAD has its hold... Now it's time to drink some beer and get saw shop put together.. this move ruined my shop


----------



## ckelp (Dec 27, 2018)

Charlie1124 said:


> I wake up at 4 Leave by 430 clocked in by 5:15. Stuck till 5. I wished I had never stepped out of my full-time tree/logging business. This ful time job crap sucks. Rather tun my own company again. Was just getting to hard to compete with bucket trucks n chippers.. had to turn down trim jobs bc I gaff everything.. hauling loads cost me.. dump fees cost. . The under dog never got his belly rubbed.. although I did manage to make a profit without raping customer.. how I don't know.. good ground crew?



I know the feeling, I used to fix chainsaws as a side business, low over head and kept my pieces down I was working just by word of mouth then I started going full legit and found out u woud have to dubble my pices atlest to keep going. I said scew it and stopped doing saws.

My day job is generators, it's the only job ive had that if I have not worked a 24hour day in the past year, better buckle up becuse its coming


----------



## zmusclow (Jan 23, 2019)

Not to get off topic, but I just ordered the MS440 kit from farmertec, how long did it take you to receive your kit or at least shipping information?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Stephens (Jan 23, 2019)

zmusclow said:


> Not to get off topic, but I just ordered the MS440 kit from farmertec, how long did it take you to receive your kit or at least shipping information?



Seems to depend on how busy they are and what is in inventory. I've had kits shipped in a couple days, and other times two three weeks before they shipped. You can always look on their site and see whether it is still in processing, as well. Once they ship it it goes pretty quick.


----------



## zmusclow (Jan 23, 2019)

Rick Stephens said:


> Seems to depend on how busy they are and what is in inventory. I've had kits shipped in a couple days, and other times two three weeks before they shipped. You can always look on their site and see whether it is still in processing, as well. Once they ship it it goes pretty quick.



Thank you, I only ordered it two days ago and the status just says paid. I guess I’ll leave it alone for a week or two! I’m used to that Amazon Prime [emoji23][emoji23].


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rick Stephens (Jan 23, 2019)

I hear ya. Been there. After the third or fourth time you get more objective. Wish I could tell ya that they ship it in x number of hours. I once had em notify me it shipped the same day it arrived. So no accounting for em at times. At least they seem to get better on tracking and on their system staying current. Now if only the parts pickers were more predictable. I had my share of missing or incorrect stuff. They speak great engrish when they want to. Then when you have contacted them for the fourth time on something they no longer understand.


----------



## Bartle777 (Jan 23, 2019)

zmusclow said:


> Not to get off topic, but I just ordered the MS440 kit from farmertec, how long did it take you to receive your kit or at least shipping information?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you ordered from Farmertech, it usually comes from Hutzl.net. If that's what you did, you can log on their site and look up your order. If ordered through Ebay, you can do the same.


----------

